# Duplicate in the "Deliver To" pull down for Fire



## stupidhuman (Jun 22, 2010)

When using a webrowser (PC for example) and shopping for Kindle books on the Amazon web page, The "Deliver To" pull down box has my FireHD8.9 4G listed twice (among all my other Kindles).

I called Kindle support yesterday and they were baffled.

They re-registered the Fire but didn't solve the issue.

Then they had me do a factory reset (ughh!, lost all settings, side loaded stuff etc...).

Still the problem persists.

Call me stupid (I wont mind, honest   ) but I don't think the problem is with the Fire but is with Amazon's web page. 

Before calling them back again to chase this problem "they had never seen before" I was curious if anyone here had noticed the same thing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . . . .mine is the same. . . . . and I think Betsy said hers was too.  Plus, if I go to MYK, it's listed there twice, once with an email address and once without.

My 8.9 has the 4G, so does Betsy's.  Does yours?  I'm wondering if it's an artifact of that service?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine still is listed twice...

Betsy


----------



## stupidhuman (Jun 22, 2010)

Mine is the 4G model but I haven't setup the 4G account yet - only using the WiFi so far.

Well, so much for them never having seen this issue.

Thanks for the reply, that's good info and I'll call them and tell them where I got it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it is quite possible that you're just the first person who's reported it. . . I hadn't yet as I was waiting to see if it was a glitch that would fix itself, it doesn't really affect the utility of the thing, and I've been too busy the last couple of days to do so. 

FWIW, I use the Send to Kindle applet as well, and it is only listed _once_ there! So, yeah, I'm thinking it's something to do with Amazon's site and/or with the 4G bit. . . though why that should be I don't know!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I wonder if it's an element of the 4G as well.  I have the wifi HD and only have a single instance of the device name.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . . . .mine is the same. . . . . and I think Betsy said hers was too. Plus, if I go to MYK, it's listed there twice, once with an email address and once without.
> 
> My 8.9 has the 4G, so does Betsy's. Does yours? I'm wondering if it's an artifact of that service?


Mine is the same way, listed twice but only one with an email address. 8.9 with 4G.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

stupidhuman said:


> Mine is the 4G model but I haven't setup the 4G account yet - only using the WiFi so far.
> 
> Well, so much for them never having seen this issue.
> 
> Thanks for the reply, that's good info and I'll call them and tell them where I got it.


I haven't reported it either as it hasn't seemed an issue in using it....I was waiting for Ann to do it. 

Betsy


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Count me among those with it listed twice...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

okey dokey . . . feels systemic to me. . . .I think we should all report it so they can figure it out. . . . from what they told 'stupidhuman' apparently they are not aware!


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

Mine is listed twice, also.  Maybe it has to with sending books to the device before it was shipped.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Karen said:


> Mine is listed twice, also. Maybe it has to with sending books to the device before it was shipped.


I didn't do that, though. And I have for other kindles and never got the doubling.

I think it's something with the 4g. . .though I can't figure out why.


----------



## stupidhuman (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree that it isn't a crippling issue.

I had support on the phone about a different matter yesterday and mentioned it.
At the time of the phone call I didn't have the FireHD with me so I could not do the factory reset until I got home.

I haven't called them back today yet to report that the factory reset (combined with them doing the de-register/re-register thing) did not resolve the issue.

I have the feeling its like "When we don't know what to do, always try the factory reset."

I will follow up with them and report back here.


----------



## stupidhuman (Jun 22, 2010)

I just went back to the Amazon page and they seem to have fixed it!

Amazon is still amazing!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine's only there once now, too.....


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Me too! Turns out it just took one stupidhuman to report it.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Same here..  4G and I get the duplication.. or it was..


----------

